# How Bout That Jamel Thomas!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

27 POINTS!!! 

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/19111.htm


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I know nothinfg about this guy,but without even looking i guessed he was another 6'6" small foward....can he play???
I am a big fan of postell and really hope Spree gets traded(though i do like him) for big dog and postell gets to play this year


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

I know he was in Portland's camp 2 years ago........the report on him then he was a scoring forward who's touch had for some reason left him when camp started and I do not believe he made the team. I have kept my eye on him though. Love to see him make the team!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Yes he is 6-6 and another small forward. We have a billion of em dont we? I know getting rid of Shandon isnt possible becuase of salary cap reasons but wouldnt it be great to waive Shandon and keep a guy like Postell or Jamel Thomas instead?


----------

